# Full Moon Flounderin



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Alot of giggers say that flounderin during a full moon is not advised. I believe they say that to keep others from goin.
I think the fish come into shallow water so they can see the moon too.
That is just my random ******* thoughts on the matter.
Anyway, the good Lord blessed me with a beautiful full moon Friday nite, calm conditions and clear water. He also allowed me to get my limit for a second time this year, although I would have been happy with any amount of fish. Got on the water at 1am and was done and back home by 5am. Most of the fish came from 6"-8" of water near the beach and on sandbars.
One fish had an interesting shape. See pic. Looked to me like it was developed that way as I did not see any scares or blemishes that would indicate and attack by a predator.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a nice mess!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They are just more spooky on a full moon and will often run from you.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That one was definitely odd shaped. You would think that it was a result of injury, but I can't imagine one surviving a wound that cause that. 

Ether way, good job gigging.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely spooky on full moons but that not a reason to stay home. Nice mess of flatties !!!


----------

